# Dog barking nonstop



## kimv4 (Aug 20, 2011)

Can someone give me ideas on how to stop are dog from barking. Hunter is year and half old we just heard from are neighbor that he barks nonstop during the day when we are gone. We have him tied up outside. Any suggestions on bark collars or is there some other way to stop him. I know he is doing it because he is lonely. Help we dont want to be bad neighbors.

Kim


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Leaving a dog tied up, alone, outside, all day is a recipe for disaster, particularly for a Vizsla. They don't like that! It's also dangerous. I've heard of dogs hanging themselves. He is also subjected to the possibility of being stolen, or even being attacked by another animal. So allowing him to bark all day might make you a bad neighbor, but even if he wasn't barking, leaving him (tied) out still makes you sort of irresponsible. No offense intended... Really! But you are putting your dog at risk. Sorry if I am being too blunt about it. 

Try to make an arrangement where your dog can stay inside while you are away. You can crate train him, or just make an area inside the house where he is confined. It's better all the way around.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Our Vizsla loves to bark too! Drives me nuts. 

When we leave for the day Lincoln is put in his extra large kennel with a treat ball and some chew hooves. Hes in there for quite awhile till one of us comes home for the day. Yes he may not like being in his kennel for extended periods of time...but it is a safe environment for him as well as our house. 

When we get home he gets plenty of exercise and quality time.

There are doggie daycares as an option too....if they are available in your area. 

As far as the barking goes...im no help since Lincoln loves to bark as well.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I hate to be harsh also, but that is not a great situation for a Vizsla to be in. As Mswhipple has said, it's not responsible v ownership. I have to work 5 days a week too, but my dogs have a large under cover patio and a 1/5th of an acre to run around in. They have trees to lay under and soft green grass to poo, wee and play on. In addition they have a kennel under the patio in case of storms.

(ooohhhh.... I just got a Vizsla Hug from Astro while I type this post.... I love Vizsla Hugs!!!  )


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

There are several "no bark" collars you can buy to help the dog train himself not to bark. Tritronics and Dogtra make good reliable models.

I too am not a fan of leaving your pup tied up outside. Building a kennel for him to stay in is relatively inexpensive and is the responsible thing to do. Make sure to have a quality dog house for protection from the elements.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Please do not use a bark collar for a dog that is being kept inappropriately. Fence your yard, hire dog walkers/visitors, provide mentally & physically stimulating activities for your V, or enroll him in a safe/appropriate daycare first. You are responsible for the "lonliness" not your dog; therefore, IMO, owners change their contributing behavior first. Start with a fence & quality time. It's not acceptable to tie any dog. As others have said, no one is trying to be rude/harsh, but the reality is this is not a life for a V. Unless you live in the deep south, it will also be getting cold soon. I live in SC, and we have already had a # of nights and mornings well below 45 degrees. What does your dog do in the wind & rain?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm sorry, kimv4, if it seems like we are coming down hard on you. It isn't meant to be anything personal... but for educational purposes only. 

I'm not sure where you live, but in many states tethering a dog outside is against the law. In some states, you can do it, but cannot exceed three hours. Here is a link to a good explanation of current state laws about tethering:

http://www.animallaw.info/articles/ovustetherlaws.htm

Other posters have offered some very helpful advice.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> We have him tied up outside.


TEN COMMANDMENTS OF A RESPONSIBLE VIZSLA OWNER 

1. My life is likely to last 10 to 15 years. Any separation from you will be very painful.

2. Give me time to understand what you want of me.

3. Place your trust in me. It is crucial for my well-being.

4. Don't be angry with me for long, and don't lock me up for my punishment. You have your work, your friends, your entertainment. I have only you!

5. Talk to me. Even if I don't understand your words, I understand your voice when it's speaking to me.

6. Be aware that however you treat me, I'll NEVER forget it.

7. Before you hit me, remember that I have teeth that could easily crush the bones in your hand, but I choose not to bite you.

8. Before you scold be for being lazy or uncooperative, ask yourself if something might be bothering me. Perhaps I'm not getting the right food, I've been out in the sun too long, or my heart may be getting old and weak.

9. Take care of me when I get old. You, too, will grow old.


10. Go with me on difficult journeys. Never say, "I can't bear to watch it" or, "Let it happen on my absence." Everything is easier for ME if you are there.


Always, remember, I love you.

-- Author Unknown 

RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Not a good dog breed to be left outside!
Having a long pulley on clothes line like tie out may help but still may need conditioning. Perhaps leaving him alone for 1 minute and work up to 5..10..20..40 and so on. Log on a piece of paper how long it takes for him to become restless. If 15 min is max after some conditioning you know you have a 15 min window to do your chores. 

Another approach is to leave him with a stuffed Kong. Time how long it takes for him to get bored and when you return empty the rest of the Kong in front of him...since they cannot fish all the goodies out of the Kong by themselves. Apply the time strategy as above...


PS I may have to read RBD's post a couple of times, it is so thought provoking. Thanks.


----------



## newpuppy21 (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm a new V owner but not new at owning dogs in general. I would never leave a dog tied up outside. If I was your dog I would be barking non stop too, lol. A fenced secure yard is fine if there's shelter from the elements and plenty of entertainment for your pup. Sticks and bones to chew, maybe a friend to play with. I also wouldn't leave a dog for long periods of time or if it it's too hot or cold out. An inside crate or blocked off safe area like a laundry room would be a much better solution yet we don't know much about your situation. How long you're gone, if you bring the dog indoors at night etc. More details would be helpful. My pup barks too but only when playing with his toys or our other dog. Drives me nuts so I understand your frustration there. Other than occasional whining he is pretty quiet in his crate and our neighbors just told me yesterday they've never heard a sound come from our townhouse while we are gone. I think your pup is unhappy and perhaps cold, restless, bored. Barking is his only way to communicate this. I would be looking into changing the current situation instead of bark collars. Good luck.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Any suggestions on bark collars...


http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/02/best-use-of-bark-collar.html

RBD


----------



## kimv4 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for all your replys but no thanks for starters I love this breed of dog and totaly understand its sensitivities. We have experience with dogs in the past who have escaped multiple times from kennels and fenced in yards, and then you have threat of being stolen or run over by a car. And I will not leave my friend in the house away from his natural enviroment that is cruel also. Hunter is in the house with us when we are home and the evenings he is only out during the day, and he has a nice comfortable dog house that is warm and dry. I know it is because they get lonely but the average person has to work, but how dare any one call me irresponsible dog owner. Here I thought this was a place to share stories and
ask questions. But instead its a place to belittle others and put them down. And to quote me you guys must not have anything better to do. This is the last time I will be on here.

Disgusted


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry to see you leave, kimv4. I repeat, it is nothing personal. How could it be? I don't even know you. 

But... please scroll back up to my first post on this thread and reread it. I still stand by every single word. And remember, in many places, you could be breaking the law.

Sorry you took offense! You've received some very sound advice here on this thread.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Too bad you chose to leave. I welcome all opinions whether I agree with them or not. Hopefully you'll wander back and choose to participate here. As Mswhipple said, it's nothing personal.

Whether you choose to return or not, I found the following a nice summary of the issues of tethering your dog outside: http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&A=1829

For those of us who work outside the home we have to make hard decisions as to what is best for our beloved companion's well being. Each of us will find a solution that works best in our individual situation. Consensus of opinion is impossible, but we can all learn from each other.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Aimless1, that is a great article! I do hope kimv4 will come back, take a deep breath, and read it with an open mind.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

aimless1,
Agree with mswhipple that the article was excellent. A Vizsla is a dog, but not your "average" dog. Puppy owners need to understand this. If your lifestyle does not allow you to give your "best friend(s)" a full life then go to the pound and rescue a dog that is on it's last chance. 

Most of us work, hopefully we have jobs in this economy, and learn how to make it work. Dog sitters, dog walkers, dog day care, and many other ways to keep your "best friend(s)" engaged and happy.

If you don't have time or the resources to give a Vizsla a good life, then please do not get this breed. There will be a time in your life when you can. In my wife and my 20's, 30's and 40's, a Vizsla would not have been the right dog for us. Now in our late 50's it is the perfect match. The dogs keep us both active. It is a two way deal and all of us benefit from our lifestyle together.

kimv4, you really have to ask yourself: "Was a Vizsla the right dog for us at this time in our life?" 

RBD
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I am very upset that we have offended you, however, re-reading mine and others posts, I can understand your reaction KV4. Please understand that it is probably more to do with a shared passion and a deep understanding of the unique needs of a Vizsla, than any attempt to be rude, mean or nasty. I and I am sure the other posters have all made comments only to attempt to assist you in understanding why your Vizsla is barking in the first place.

I, like you have had lots of dog experience prior to Vizsla ownership, however, looking back, a lot of it is redundant once you have a Vizsla. They are truly a unique dog that if not properly guided trained and loved, can be "Broken". 

I doubt anyone in here is making any comments for any other reason than we really would love you to consider what has been posted and just try some of the ideas. Please. 

Once again, please forgive us for appearing rude, nobody in here actually meant to be offensive, we are all just very passionate about Vizslas and there unique needs. To us, leaving a Vizsla tied up alone all day is something akin to the most excruciating emotional pain a Vizsla could be subjected to. They are a strong pack animal and need to be included.

Your comment about being in there natural environment, while intended well, might be a little misguided. For a Vizsla, there natural environment is your environment. So, having puppy in the house when you are home tells puppy that this is the pack den. When you leave puppy tied up when you go out, puppy is wondering WTF it's done wrong to deserve being ostracised. 

Please don't leave, we honestly are not a nasty bunch. Quite the opposite, probably just a little too passionate about the breed perhaps... but not nasty........... We want you to tick around and hopefully, share a pearl of wisdom or two that we can benefit from also..


----------

